# My new H&K VP9...



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

Only had it out one time. I really like the gun, my only striker-fired pistol in my collection.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Slugo said:


> Only had it out one time. I really like the gun, my only striker-fired pistol in my collection.
> View attachment 17583


Well you bought the best striker fired pistol on the market. In fact HK makes the best polymer framed pistol on the market. They were the first, the VP70, 12 years before Glock. Congratulations!

The only thing I did to mine was change out the plastic triggers for all aluminum one's from Lobos Industries. I also added push button striker plates and an aluminum striker sleeve from HKparts.

It's important to keep the striker channel clean and free from lubricants and solvents. Occasionally you'll have to remove the striker assembly. Clean and dry out both it and the channel. This goes for all striker fired guns. The push button striker plate makes the job easier and puts less wear and tear on the plastic striker sleeve. They also help keep the dirt out of the striker indicator hole on the stock striker plate.

These are worthwhile upgrades to an already great gun.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Slugo said:


> Only had it out one time. I really like the gun, my only striker-fired pistol in my collection.
> View attachment 17583


Welp, if your only gonna have one striker fired pistol, than an HK is most certainly a good one to have!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

desertman said:


> Well you bought the best striker fired pistol on the market. In fact HK makes the best polymer framed pistol on the market. They were the first, the VP70, 12 years before Glock. Congratulations!
> 
> The only thing I did to mine was change out the plastic triggers for all aluminum one's from Lobos Industries. I also added push button striker plates and an aluminum striker sleeve from HKparts.
> 
> ...


Wow, nice display. !


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> Wow, nice display. !


Thank You!


----------



## Dvidos (Aug 23, 2019)

desertman said:


> Well you bought the best striker fired pistol on the market. In fact HK makes the best polymer framed pistol on the market. They were the first, the VP70, 12 years before Glock. Congratulations!
> 
> The only thing I did to mine was change out the plastic triggers for all aluminum one's from Lobos Industries. I also added push button striker plates and an aluminum striker sleeve from HKparts.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## caanuride (Mar 23, 2019)

Slugo said:


> Only had it out one time. I really like the gun, my only striker-fired pistol in my collection.
> View attachment 17583


Next up....the VP9SK !!! If you like the VP9, you will love it's little brother


----------

